# Apollo Pavilion, Peterlee, 08.08



## stesh (Aug 23, 2008)

Been meaning to visit this place for a while.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=54.74992,-1.345903&spn=0.000714,0.002747&t=h&z=19

Heres some background on it:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Pavilion

*The Approach*






















*Path underneath*











*Sculpture*











*Back*






*Side* 






*Viewing area?*


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 23, 2008)

Yess! I was wondering how long it would take before someone put this place up. I used to hate it but over the years this type of architecture (all things concrete) has really grown on me.
I was wondering where my trike had gone!


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 23, 2008)

Alot of money been spent on that probably, what a waste + good exploration.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a nice safe trouble free estate. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 23, 2008)

loving that

reminds me of park hill



any fish?


----------



## cinestep (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks. It is very intriguing.

Could this be the canoeing venue for the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Northern Exposure (Aug 23, 2008)

Apparently, they are giving this a make-over in the near future and are planning to renew the stairs so people can access the viewing platform on the actual structure itself.


----------



## thecollector (Aug 24, 2008)

I am impressed by the way the photographer/artist strategically placed the geen wheelie bin, they must have put much thought and deliberation into this important piece of work. Shows great promise!


----------



## scammell23 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its interesting how new towns such as Peterlee were given interesting features like the pavilion and the locals obviously hate it, disrespect it and don't care. Imagine how nice it would be if the pond was clean and the grass was cut nicely and there were flower beds, it could be a nice place to be in the summer for families to be with their children, if you don't mind concrete. 
It reminds me of the forgotten features of Washington new town, being brought up there I know there are very nice parks and walks which are forgotten about and trashed by the chavs. It’s a shame nobody seems to care about what’s right on their doorstep now. 
Interesting pictures by the way


----------



## fire*fly (Dec 30, 2008)

it looks like a good intention that went horribly wrong doesn't it & now you can't live with it or without it....great pictures, glad its not on my doorstep


----------



## MaBs (Dec 30, 2008)

The main structure could do with a jet wash! 

Shame its just been left.


----------



## BFG316 (Jan 26, 2009)

Went to school and college in Peterlee. I remember when the stairs used to be there and you could walk through it. Must admit it has been quite a few years since I was last there! Not sure if putting the stairs would be a good idea. I remember it used to smell like a public lavvy! We shall wait with baited breath!


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 26, 2009)

Quite odd, like a bit of the Tricorn was dumped in the middle of an estate.


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw this place on TV some time ago and I had forgotten all about it, nice to see some pics and interesting that nothing appears to have been done to clean it up since I saw the TV show describing it in a sorry state of affairs! 

Nice pics! Thanks mate!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 26, 2009)

I could've sworn I'd already replied to this thread back along! 
Anyway, I really like it. It would be brill if it was cleaned up, a few more trees and some flowers planted.
What it needs is an initiative to give householders the chance to create their own garden landscaping...pride of place and all that would keep it looking good.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I could've sworn I'd already replied to this thread back along!
> Anyway, I really like it. It would be brill if it was cleaned up, a few more trees and some flowers planted.
> What it needs is an initiative to give householders the chance to create their own garden landscaping...pride of place and all that would keep it looking good.



As well as all that Foxylady they need to bulldoze Peterlee. 

It really isn't the sort of place I would recomend to anyone.


----------



## Parkus. (Jan 26, 2009)

Sausage said:


> As well as all that Foxylady they need to bulldoze Peterlee.
> 
> It really isn't the sort of place I would recomend to anyone.



I'll vouch for that.


----------



## festcu (Jan 26, 2009)

Sausage said:


> As well as all that Foxylady they need to bulldoze Peterlee.
> 
> It really isn't the sort of place I would recomend to anyone.



Aye, my instant reaction was to wonder if Stesh got his car back yet


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 26, 2009)

I know I'm completely hijacking the thread but does anyone actually know of anything good (apart from this pavillion) in Peterlee?


----------



## BFG316 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I know I'm completely hijacking the thread but does anyone actually know of anything good (apart from this pavillion) in Peterlee?



Yes the A19 North and South out of the place  !

Seriously there was the dene in Peterlee! But I am really unsure of anywhere interesting to visit, have been away too long now to suggest anything! 

Any takers??


----------



## Ubermutant (Jan 27, 2009)

Like alot of brutalist style concrete its just been abandoned. if people had taken the time to keep it maintained and clean it would probably look lovely. 

I imagine it will be demolished soon, all the examples of this type of architecture are going now. Good pictures.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 27, 2009)

Even Wiki comments on Peterlee being awful and unliked!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterlee

I guess the A19 is the best part!


----------

